# Displaying voltage to atty and battery voltage



## zadiac (20/3/15)

Hi folks

I've been searching google and youtube like crazy and can't find this:

Some time ago I saw a video somewhere of a mod that has a simple voltage display that shows you the voltage to your atty when firing the mod. There is also a switch inside the mod that, when you press it, the same display shows you the current voltage of your battery (while NOT firing the mod).
I can't find it again.
Does anyone know where I can find the diagram to build this or how to set this up? I want to incorporate it into my box mod that I want to build.
I suspect that you'll have to have one of those 3 wire displays for this.

Thanks.

Edit: I think I have a basic idea how to set it up, but want to make sure.


----------



## kimbo (20/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I've been searching google and youtube like crazy and can't find this:
> 
> ...


----------



## zadiac (20/3/15)

lol.....thanks Kimbo, but no. Nowhere close to what I want.

Edit: Nvm folks. I'll just buy one of those 3 wire ones and have the electrician next door help me connect it the way I want.

Thanks anyway


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (22/3/15)

zadiac said:


> lol.....thanks Kimbo, but no. Nowhere close to what I want.
> 
> Edit: Nvm folks. I'll just buy one of those 3 wire ones and have the electrician next door help me connect it the way I want.
> 
> Thanks anyway


Um ! ? . Nevermind 

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !


----------



## zadiac (22/3/15)

Can we lock this thread please? No need for it to go on. Thanks.


----------

